# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Gdje se na auto sjedalici može vidjeti datum proizvodnje

## tintilinic2002

Spremamo se kupiti Maxi Cosi Rodi XP.

I sad, da ne bi kupili nešto što je proizvedeno 2004 (a sigurna sam da u našim dućanima ima i takvih), zanima me gdje se nalazi znak kada je sjedalica proizvedena, i kako izgleda, i kako se čita/tumači datum proizvodnje. Ako već kupujemo za neko vrijeme, mi bi frišku robu 
 :Grin:  

Vjerujem da je ovo pravo mjesto za dobiti odgovor

----------


## casper

uvijek ti je datum proizvodnje negdje na dnu ili na leđnom dijelu.
jedan ili više vodenih žigova

jedino je kod jajeta Maxi cosi teško naći jel se nalazi tamo gdje je ladica za upute

----------


## NatasaM...

Taj ti zig izgleda kao malo ispupcenje plastike (od koje je napravljena sjedalica), okruglog je oblika, u sredini su brojevi (npr. 04 za 2004), a okolo su manji brojevi, na koje pokazuje strelica (koja se nalazi izmedju 0 i 4). Broj na koji pokazuje strelica je mjesec proizvodnje.

Nadam se da nisam nesto falila u objasnjenju? Casper, Ancice, Inesice?

----------


## Ancica

Tako otprilike, mada se zna razlikovati od sjedalice do sjedalice. Na nekima je tocno ozncen datum, neke imaju samo mjesec i godinu (i eventualno broj od 1 do pet za sto nisam sigurna sto znaci - mozda skupina, mozda tjedan).

U principu je oznaceno krugom koji ima godinu u sredini i strlicu koja pokazuje na mjesec (koji su utisnuti u krug, njih 12, kao sat). Neke sejadlice imaju utisnuto nesto kao tabelu, s godinama u redovima, a mjesecima u stupcima, pa onda otisnute tockice. Datum proizvodnje je ili zadnje polje s otisnutom tockicom ili prvo prazno. Nisam sigurna.

----------


## izluđena

Evo, podizem ovu temu. Naime dobila sam na posudbu maxi cosi cabriofix jaje koje je kupljeno prije 3,5godina. Prvo sam mislila kupiti novo, ali ako i ovo vrijedi da ne kupujem bezveze. Problem je sto na njemu nemogu pronaci datum proizvodnje ima samo onu narancasto bijelu naljepnicu.
Molim pomoc!!

----------


## Maruška

Jesi gledala unutar one ladice na "leđima", gdje stoje papiri?

----------


## izluđena

Jesam i nista nisam nasla. Za poludit!

----------


## lukab

to je žig na plastici, sa brojevima i strelicom u sredini. Nemojte tražiti naljepnicu nego žig...

----------


## izluđena

Stvarno sam postala zrela za naocale. I dalje ne vidim, vec sam si bedasta. Zar je moguce da sam tak slijepa???

----------


## izluđena

Nasla sam i dva su kruga sa strelicama. To su napravili uzasno nepregledno, kao da ne zele da znas kad je proizvedena. U jednom zigu strelica je na broju 10,a u drugom na 11. Izmedu je neki zig kao sa rimskim brojevima. E sad da li je to10 mj 2011godine ili 11 mj 2010 i vrijedi li jos?

----------


## Maruška

Do koliko idu brojevi u krugovima?

----------


## rahela

možeš li slikati i staviti link na slike (ne slike u post)?

----------


## izluđena

Krug gdje je strelica na 10 ima 12 brojeva pa pretpostavljam da oznacava mjesec proizvodnje. Na drugom krugu nisam uspjela vidjet, slikam sa mobom koji je u komi. Toliko su duboko ti krugovi da ih se ne vidi.

----------

